# happy birthday Diztrbd1!



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Happy birthday john. Hope the canucks can gift you a win!
Don't spoil yourself with too many fish tank goodies 

Cheers!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, John !


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't give out too many greetings for happy b-days, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU OLD FART!

CHEERS!
Chris


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope you have a good one John


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday John!!!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Happy Birthday 2 U*


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day John Boy!!!!
Cheers Bud!!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow it's great to see how everyone on here seems to be pals! Happy Birthday man!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

well john's a nice guy. met him only a few times. 
on bca, we're all pals just so long as you're a nice person


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B Day John 

from John


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

lol my gift to you will be a nice big poster of the bruins with the cup after they win it in six ... Happy birthday


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! sorry I didn't make it on yesterday to catch this thread & thank y'all lol. But it was a good one. Ming ....you rock dude! Sorry your wish about the Canucks didn't come thru . but look back thru history, you'll find that only bad things happen on June 6th....with the exception of me being born lol Thanks again bud!



big_bubba_B said:


> lol my gift to you will be a nice big poster of the bruins with the cup after they win it in six ... Happy birthday


lol gee thanks Bubba ...Personally I think it will go 7 & if the Bruins do (by some chance) win the cup, my room-mate would love that poster lol I'm a Sharks fan myself



effox said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU OLD FART!


Hey Chris! I resemble that remark :bigsmile: and why isn't your B-day on your profile? lol

Cheers !!


----------

